# Tracked yamaha ys828 value?



## Snowbelt_subie

i came across a YS828 minimal rust and in good mechanical condition. i have no idea on what a fair price is on these?


----------



## Marlow

I don't know because I don't live in your area, and that makes a big difference as far as re-sale value goes. 

But its value would be on par with an equivalent honda model of that age and condition, and the hondas are probably a lot more common in your area so you might be able to find some honda comps out there in your local classifieds to gauge price.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie

Marlow said:


> I don't know because I don't live in your area, and that makes a big difference as far as re-sale value goes.
> 
> But its value would be on par with an equivalent honda model of that age and condition, and the hondas are probably a lot more common in your area so you might be able to find some honda comps out there in your local classifieds to gauge price.


the problem is i cant find any on CL within 200 miles probably to see what the market is. but i think i can get it for 350-400$


----------



## cpchriste

Snowbelt_subie said:


> the problem is i cant find any on CL within 200 miles probably to see what the market is. but i think i can get it for 350-400$


Easily worth that. Even up to $600.


----------



## RIT333

If it is good condition, it should be worth $1K. They are primo.


----------



## YSHSfan

Price varies. 
I've gotten them from $150 to 550 (+ the pick up trip :blush in rough to good condition (depending on condition and the season).

I sold my last partially restored YS828 for $750.....! because it was near the end of the season (sold it to a fiend of a forum member).

If it was prime time, It could've fetch $1000-1600 to the right buyer.

If it does not have major corrosion and it is working as it should, I'd say for this time of the year $300-500 depending on location and condition.
The same machine in prime time would be $500-900.

That is my opinion on it.


----------



## YSHSfan

Make sure that it has good to sound augers, as they suffer from the same honda "shoe-less" illness which leaves them with badly ground auger housings and serrations....!!!

New augers are NLA and even if they were, their retail price is near $300 each.....!


----------



## Snowbelt_subie

YSHSfan said:


> Price varies.
> I've gotten them from $150 to 550 (+ the pick up trip :blush in rough to good condition (depending on condition and the season).
> 
> I sold my last partially restored YS828 for $750.....! because it was near the end of the season (sold it to a fiend of a forum member).
> 
> If it was prime time, It could've fetch $1000-1600 to the right buyer.
> 
> If it does not have major corrosion and it is working as it should, I'd say for this time of the year $300-500 depending on location and condition.
> The same machine in prime time would be $500-900.
> 
> That is my opinion on it.


i offered $350 for it we will see what he says

https://cleveland.craigslist.org/grd/6047205264.html


----------



## YSHSfan

Snowbelt_subie said:


> i offered $350 for it we will see what he says
> 
> https://cleveland.craigslist.org/grd/6047205264.html


Can't see the augers too well, but they seem to be fine.
$350 for that in good working order and working electric start is a pretty good deal IMO.
Good luck with it....!


----------



## cpchriste

Snatch it up! The extra $100 will be quickly forgotten. 
Ground pin missing on plugin, some rust around impeller housing, not bad overall. 
Check out the impeller carefully since there is no photo of it and make sure the starter works.


----------



## toroused

The only red flag is that exterior base of the chutes really take a pounding on these things.

Link #1: https://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/grd/6036223114.html

Link #2: https://boston.craigslist.org/sob/for/6030698316.html


----------

